# the Himalayas



## Encolpius

Zdravím, ve slovenštině a v polštině se používá množné číslo (Himaláje/Himalaje), učil jsem se, že v češtině se používá jednotné číslo "ten Himálaj", jenže opakovaně slyším, dnes jsem se také díval na britský dokument a používalo se Himalaje jsou, t.j. množné číslo, zde v Lidovkách jsem také našel množné číslo. Slovník spisovné češtiny udává pouze Himálaj, zatímco starší Slovník spisovného jazyka českého (1960) uvádí Himálaj (dříve Himalaje)..co je dříve podle slovníku? Jak se rodilí mluvčí učili ve škole? Himálaj nebo Himalaje? Je nějaký generační rozdíl v používání? Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Já se učil Čumulangma. [Díky bibaxovi za upozornění.]
Pokud to učí správně, tak Himálaj.
Jelikož jsou však Himaláje zažité a snáze se to vyslovuje, je to nejběžnější označení. Svádí k tomu i to, že je to (rozsáhlé) pohoří, tudíž máme tendenci označovat to "plurálně". Podobně jako Krkonoše, Jesníky, Beskydy, Krušné (a jiné) hory.


----------



## bibax

Čumulangma je Everest, z čínštiny Zhumulangma Feng (pinyin).

Starší název je Himalaje (plur. bez čárky), e.g. V záři Himalají (1920).

Zeměpisně správný a standardizovaný tvar je Himálaj (masc., podobně v němčině der H...). Domnívám se však, že naprostá většina říká [himaláje]. Pokud ale někdo napíše knížku, tak určitě použije Himálaj (nebo mu to korektor opraví .


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> ... Zeměpisně správný a standardizovaný tvar je Himálaj (masc., podobně v němčině der H...). Domnívám se však, že naprostá většina říká [himaláje]. Pokud ale někdo napíše knížku, tak určitě použije Himálaj (nebo mu to korektor opraví .



Děkuji, to jsem chtěl slyšet a měl jsem podobné zkušenosti, a představu...


----------



## toygekko

bibax said:


> Domnívám se však, že naprostá většina říká [himaláje]. Pokud ale někdo napíše knížku, tak určitě použije Himálaj (nebo mu to korektor opraví .



Mám stejný názor. Spisovná forma je Himálaj v mužském rodě, v hovoru uslyšíte spíš [Himaláje]. Na druhou stranu jsou doloženy i Himaláje v psané formě. Nahlédněte do ČNK a ověřte si varianty (http://ucnk.ff.cuni.cz/verejny.php), případně použijte Google.


----------



## kuba kuba

Tak tohle mě obohatilo i jako rodilého mluvčího. Ještě jsem nikdy nikoho neslyšel říct Himaláj (resp. Byl jsem v Himaláji) ale zjevně to je spisovně správně.


----------



## bibax

Je to ještě podivnější než si myslíte: Himálaj


----------



## toygekko

Mně to vždycky přišlo tak podivné, Himálaj, že jsem se to naučil a nemůžu se splést. Ale stejně říkám Himaláje. Kdybych psal nějakému (dobrému) známému dopis, tak napíšu *do Himalájí* s dlouhým *á.* Napsat *do Himaláje* by mi přišlo až moc korektní, kdybych psal neformálnější dopis.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

dle internetové "Příručky českého jazyka Akademie věd České republiky", která je spravována skutečnými bohemisty, se uvádí pouze a jenom singulár (tj. jednotné číslo). Zde jest link, prosím pěkně: http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=Himaláj&Hledej=Hledej

Osobně si myslím, že si mnozí Češi nevědí vůbec rady s tím, zda se jedná o jeden, či více vrcholů, a proto lze, a to chybně, zaslechnout i plurál, nicméně korektně, spisovně je tedy číslo jednotné, ano! 

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## toygekko

Bohemos said:


> více vrcholů, a proto lze, a to chybně, zaslechnout i plurál, nicméně korektně, spisovně *je tedy číslo jednotné, ano!
> 
> *



Můžu se zeptat, proč vždycky připojíte na konec to *ano? *Říkáte to někdo jiný v češtině taky takhle? Já ne. V životě jsem to neslyšel.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

velmi rád Vám na tuto otázku odpovím. 

Já jsem s tímto "jevem" setkával a setkávám i nyní docela často, i když je pravdou, že v mluveném jazyce - a to napříč celou společností - není příliš častý, užíván. Uvádím ho (tj. toto slovíčko, v tomto případě spíše jako "částici") na konci věty proto, abych jím definitivně zdůraznil, utvrdil svůj postoj, svoje stanovisko k danému problému... Často jsem se s ním setkával zejména u lektorů/učitelů/kantorů, úředníků, když někomu např. něco - opakovaně - vysvětlovali. 

Jinými slovy řečeno, "ano" - (v pozitivním slova smyslu - ano, tak to je; již chápete; ano, dobře; rozumíte; ano, správně; správně, tak to je etc.)  

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## ilocas2

V starých knihách je možno najít i jiné odchylky. Někdy i v jedné knize používají více jmen. Nebudu zde zbytečně psát konkrétní názvy knih, pouze rok vydání.

1926 - Himálaja (j. č.)
1949 - Himalaja (j. č.)
1920 - Himálaja (j. č.)
1936 - Himalaja (j. č.)
1933 - Himalaja (j. č.)
1936 - Himálaj (j. č.)
1907 - Himalaje (mn. č.)
1905 - Himalaja (j. č.)
1925 - Himalaja (j. č.)


----------

